# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  ABD'nin en büyük savaş uçağı Türkiye!

## bozok

*ABD'nin en büyük savaş uçağı Türkiye!* 


*Arslan BULUT* 
*yenicaggazetesi.com.tr* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 28/06/2009* 



Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, dün üin’in şian kentinde toprak asker heykellerinin sergilendiği Terracotta Savaşçıları Müzesi’ni gezdi. 

üinli tarihçiler, müzede yer alan yer altı heykel ordusunun, üin’in birliğini sağlayan İmparator şin Shi Huang’ın 2 bin yıl önce ölümü öncesinde hazırlandığını söylüyor. 

Asya deyince akla önce ordular geliyor zaten. Dolayısıyla Abdullah Gül’ün Asya ziyaretlerinde de hep ordular gündeme geliyor! Gül’ün temasları, bana* “ABD’nin en büyük savaş uçağı Türkiye”* sözünü hatırlatıyor! 

* * *

Irak’ın işgali sırasında Türkiye’nin ABD savaş uçaklarına ve füzelerine, hava sahasını kullandırmasını, ayrıca Amerikan savaş uçaklarına uçak benzini vermesini ve İncirlik üssünün durumunu hatırlatmakla yetinmeyeceğim. 

Bakınız, *“Türkiye bir kağıt parçası ile enerjisini tüketirken”* neler oldu? 

Türkiye Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül, Kırgızistan ziyaretinde Kırgız Devlet Başkanı Kurmanbek Bakıyev’i, ABD askerlerini ülke dışına çıkarmak kararından vazgeçirdi! 

* * *

Dünya Bülteni’nin haberine göre Abdullah Gül, Kırgız Lider Kurmanbek Bakıyev’i, ABD ordusunun Manas askeri üssünde kalması konusunda ikna etti! Dünya Bülteni’nin haber kaynağı Radio Free Europe muhabiri, onun kaynağı da Kırgız uzmanlar! 

Gül ve Bakıyev, ziyaret sırasında Afganistan’daki uluslararası çalışmalara destek verilmesini içeren bir anlaşmaya da imza attı. Kırgız uzmanlar, Türkiye’nin *“Rusya’ya fazla güvenmenin ortaya çıkaracağı dezavantajlar”* konusunda Kırgız hükümetini uyardığını’da öne sürdü.

Kırgızistan, geçtiğimiz aylarda ABD’ye Manas üssünün boşaltılması tebliğinde bulunmuş, Rusya bu kararın ardından ülkeye 2 milyar dolar yardım yapılacağını açıklamıştı. 

odatv.com’da verilen habere göre ise Rus Ria Novosti haber ajansı, Manas askeri üssü için ABD, Kırgızistan ve Türkiye arasında gizli bir anlaşma yapıldığını yazdı. Ajans haberini Kırgız parlamentosundan bir kaynağa dayandırdı. Buna göre ABD, Manas üssünde kalmak karşılığında Kırgızistan’a 1 milyar dolarlık yardım yapacak. Ancak yardım, Türkiye’nin Kırgızistan’a yapacağı yatırımlar üzerinden sağlanacak.

* * *

Mehmet Ali Güller, aynı haberin altındaki yorumunda Genelkurmay Başkanı Org. İlker Başbuğ’un Haziran ayı başındaki ABD ziyaretine değinerek Org. Mike Mullen’in, *“İlker, PKK konusunda benim üzerimde çalışıyor. Ben de Pakistan konusunda onun üzerinde çalışıyorum. üünkü Türkiye’nin Pakistan ile çok iyi ilişkileri var. Ve Afganistan ile de çok iyi ilişkileri var”* dediğini hatırlatıyor ve* “Tüm bu gelişmelerin ardından, ABD’nin, kapatılma kararıyla büyük askeri darbe yediği Manas üssü’nde, 2 yıl daha kalma izni alması dikkat çekici!”* diyor. 

Türkiye’de bir kağıt parçası üzerinde fırtınalar koparken, Cumhurbaşkanı Abdullah Gül’ün, ABD üssünün Manas’ta kalması için kulis yaptığı haberleri gündeme bile alınmadı! Fakat bu durum, Türkiye’nin ABD’nin en büyük savaş uçağı olduğu gerçeğini örtemiyor! 

...

----------

